# Hi everyone Deciding what to put in 55g tank



## 38gsalt (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi I found this site a while ago and it is great. I just picked up a 55g tank but not sure what to put in it, yet. I have a 30g tank with crypt wendti, java moss, weeping moss, sagitara , snakeskin guppy, sunrise tequila guppy sunburst platy, zebra danios, betta red barbs, lots of little fry and lots of red cherry shrimp. I also have a 38gsalt (hence the name) with a yellow tail damsel and a green chromis in it. I just have to decide what to put in. I'm leaning towards bigger fish with plants. This tank is just getting filled up with water this week so I have lots of time to decide. Any suggestions. I also have a 350g pond with a few goldfish in it that I put in last year. ( I have to finish adding the stream to it this year) I am new to this hobby. Is this hobby addictive?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey and welcome! 

I was wondering was there any type of fish you really wanted to have this time around? 

Sometimes when I am stuck with a clean slate I pick that one dream fish/plant/coral/invert and build the tank to suit it as far as tankmates and other additions.

Looking to go with SW this time or FW?


----------



## 38gsalt (Apr 9, 2009)

Ciddian said:


> Hey and welcome!
> 
> I was wondering was there any type of fish you really wanted to have this time around?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the welcome

I was just thinking of colorfull fish

There will be more tanks in the future for the dream tank. Just so many more setups to see first.

It will be FW.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i would go for a planted community tank with several schools of small fish like cherry barbs, neon, ember or penguin tetras, celestial pearl danios ifyou can find em. then for the bigger fish i'd add a couple angelfish.
hmmm... i just re-read your post and you want big fish.
how about rainbows? there are lots of different kinds and colours
or if you are willing to do a lot of water changes you could do a school of discus.
cichlids are definately some of the most colourful options you can go with but they don't do well with plants.


----------



## 38gsalt (Apr 9, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i would go for a planted community tank with several schools of small fish like cherry barbs, neon, ember or penguin tetras, celestial pearl danios ifyou can find em. then for the bigger fish i'd add a couple angelfish.
> hmmm... i just re-read your post and you want big fish.
> how about rainbows? there are lots of different kinds and colours
> or if you are willing to do a lot of water changes you could do a school of discus.
> cichlids are definately some of the most colourful options you can go with but they don't do well with plants.


I am likely going to go with planted community tank. I am looking at a school of cardinal tetras. I saw pictures of the celestial pearl danios and they were colorfull so that is something that could go in. I was thinking angelfish but was thinking they would be to aggresive with smaller fish which I would end up putting in. Still gotta see which plants will go in. I want ground cover in this tank for sure.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

yes, some angelfish have aggression issues. i have an angel fish he is about two years old and seven inches long. he is rather nippy and does not 'play well' with others, but i find the other fish in his tank are doing well since i have the tank pretty heavily planted. the plants divide up the tank and make the little ones feel more secure, and give them lots of hiding spaces. they don't actually hide though, they just go to the other side. a lot of people i have spoke to have not had any problems with their angels though, it really depends on their personalities. if you go with an angel make sure to add some rather tall plants so your other fish feel safer. there are a lot of other options for a big fish to go into a community tank but i don't have personal experience with them. from what i hear some types of gourami(like pearl) are very freindly and go well with smaller fish.


----------



## 38gsalt (Apr 9, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> yes, some angelfish have aggression issues. i have an angel fish he is about two years old and seven inches long. he is rather nippy and does not 'play well' with others, but i find the other fish in his tank are doing well since i have the tank pretty heavily planted. the plants divide up the tank and make the little ones feel more secure, and give them lots of hiding spaces. they don't actually hide though, they just go to the other side. a lot of people i have spoke to have not had any problems with their angels though, it really depends on their personalities. if you go with an angel make sure to add some rather tall plants so your other fish feel safer. there are a lot of other options for a big fish to go into a community tank but i don't have personal experience with them. from what i hear some types of gourami(like pearl) are very freindly and go well with smaller fish.


I haven't decided what the largest size of fish to put in the tank yet but I'm thinking upto 5" and getting 2-3 different types with about a dozen smaller fish. I figure with plants that ought to be a pretty good tank.
How many large/small fish do you have and what size tank do you have them in?
I like the sparkling gourami but it doesn't get very big at all though, and I was thinking of putting it in my 30g. But can't buy everything.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i have my angel in a 50g, who is fairly large for an angelfish, some don't get that big. i have a lungfish in a 150g, but he's way too big for a tank that size and eats anything you put in with him, a shoal of yo-yo loaches in my 55g and some cichlids in a rockscaped tank. i've had rainbows in the past and they were nice too but outgrew the tank i had at the time(they came with my 30g) so i had to rehome them. wish i could be more help but most of my fish are small community fish and i have a few invert only tanks.


----------

